# Help Pleasee!



## iniguezz11 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://s849.photobucket.com/albums/ab56/leo-23/?action=view&current=2d50e0e3.jpg 
So my dad found this dog about a week ago and don't know what breed it is. Looks to me like a Maltese mixed with at first i thought a poodle but no i think its something else, can anyone please tell me what you think it might be mixed with since i don't think its a pure breed dog.??? Any suggestions welcomed and thank you in advance.
http://s849.photobucket.com/albums/ab56/leo-23/?action=view&current=3dab1b51.jpg


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Probably mixed with Bichon. Very common for Puppy Mills or BYBs to mix with Bichons.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Because it has so much color, I would think it has poodle. If I had to wager, I would say bichon x poodle. If we knew the weight that could help a little in making an educated guess, but still not with certainty.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Because of the color, I would say poodle too. Knowing the size would help a little.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would call this cute little guy a Poodle mix.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I would say poodle mix. Isabelle has the same curly hair in places on her body, while other places are straight as can be.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

he's so cute!! i'd wager bichon-poo too


----------



## iniguezz11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yea today we shaved it all and this is what it looks like, it gots the head of a poodle but still not sure. And thank you all who have replied to this. been very helpful. Sorry about the quality of the pics.

991469ff.jpg picture by leo-23 - Photobucket

991469ff.jpg picture by leo-23 - Photobucket

991469ff.jpg picture by leo-23 - Photobucket


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

iniguezz11 said:


> 2d50e0e3.jpg picture by leo-23 - Photobucket
> So my dad found this dog about a week ago and don't know what breed it is. Looks to me like a Maltese mixed with at first i thought a poodle but no i think its something else, can anyone please tell me what you think it might be mixed with since i don't think its a pure breed dog.??? Any suggestions welcomed and thank you in advance.
> 3dab1b51.jpg picture by leo-23 - Photobucket


Oh he reminds me sooooo much of my Bailey! :wub: Same kind of hair and coloring and face. I don't know for sure exactly what breed(s) Bailey is since he was a rescue but I'd be willing to bet he's a Poodle/Bichon mix. Your little guy is super cute!!


----------

